# [RISOLTO] Dell XPS 15 (L501X): problemi con la webcam

## AIgor

Ciao a tutti,

   sto installando gentoo sul notebook in oggetto, sono riuscito a sistemare tutto tranne la webcam. In pratica utilizzando qualunque programma, cheese, mplayer o guvcview l'immagine sfarfalla notevolmente, metà rimane verde e dopo un pò si blocca oscillando tra gli ultimi due frame.

   L'output più completo, quello di mplayer, è il seguente:

```

stefano@mother ~ $ mplayer tv:// -tv driver=v4l2:fps=30:width=352:height=288:device=/dev/video0:noaudio

 

MPlayer SVN-r32624-4.4.4 (C) 2000-2010 MPlayer Team

Riproduco tv://.

Rilevato formato file TV!

Scelto driver: v4l2

 nome: Video 4 Linux 2 input

 autore: Martin Olschewski <olschewski@zpr.uni-koeln.de>

 commento: first try, more to come ;-)

v4l2: your device driver does not support VIDIOC_G_STD ioctl, VIDIOC_G_PARM was used instead.

Selected device: Laptop_Integrated_Webcam_2HDM

 Capabilities:  video capture  streaming

 supported norms:

 inputs: 0 = Camera 1;

 Current input: 0

 Current format: YUYV

v4l2: ioctl set format failed: Invalid argument

v4l2: ioctl set format failed: Invalid argument

v4l2: ioctl set format failed: Invalid argument

tv.c: norm_from_string(pal): Parametro norm invalido, lo imposto a default.

v4l2: ioctl enum norm failed: Invalid argument

Errore: Impossibile impostare la norma!

L'input scelto non ha un sintonizzatore/tuner!

v4l2: ioctl set mute failed: Invalid argument

==========================================================================

Apertura decoder video: [raw] RAW Uncompressed Video

Movie-Aspect non definito - nessuna scalatura.

VO: [vdpau] 352x288 => 352x288 Packed YUY2 

Scelto codec video: [rawyuy2] vfm: raw (RAW YUY2)

==========================================================================

Audio: nessun suono!!!

Inizio la riproduzione...

V:   0.0   1/  1 ??% ??% ??,?% 0 0 

Frame too small! (61224<202752) Wrong format?

V:   0.0   2/  2 ??% ??% ??,?% 0 0 

Frame too small! (740<202752) Wrong format?

V:   0.0   3/  3 ??% ??% ??,?% 0 0 

Frame too small! (740<202752) Wrong format?

V:   0.0   6/  6 ??% ??% ??,?% 0 0 

Frame too small! (740<202752) Wrong format?

V:   0.0   8/  8 ??% ??% ??,?% 0 0 

Frame too small! (740<202752) Wrong format?

V:   0.0  11/ 11 ??% ??% ??,?% 0 0 

Frame too small! (739<202752) Wrong format?

V:   0.0  13/ 13 ??% ??% ??,?% 0 0 

Frame too small! (739<202752) Wrong format?

V:   0.0  16/ 16 ??% ??% ??,?% 0 0 

Frame too small! (740<202752) Wrong format?

V:   0.0  18/ 18 ??% ??% ??,?% 0 0 

Frame too small! (69548<202752) Wrong format?

V:   0.0  19/ 19 ??% ??% ??,?% 0 0 

Frame too small! (740<202752) Wrong format?

V:   0.0  23/ 23 ??% ??% ??,?% 0 0 

Frame too small! (740<202752) Wrong format?

V:   0.0  25/ 25 ??% ??% ??,?% 0 0 

Frame too small! (740<202752) Wrong format?

V:   0.0  28/ 28 ??% ??% ??,?% 0 0 

Frame too small! (740<202752) Wrong format?

V:   0.0  29/ 29 ??% ??% ??,?% 0 0 

Frame too small! (740<202752) Wrong format?

V:   0.0  32/ 32 ??% ??% ??,?% 0 0 

Frame too small! (740<202752) Wrong format?

V:   0.0  36/ 36 ??% ??% ??,?% 0 0 

Frame too small! (740<202752) Wrong format?

V:   0.0  38/ 38 ??% ??% ??,?% 0 0 

Frame too small! (740<202752) Wrong format?

V:   0.0  40/ 40 ??% ??% ??,?% 0 0 

Frame too small! (36276<202752) Wrong format?

V:   0.0  42/ 42 ??% ??% ??,?% 0 0 

Frame too small! (740<202752) Wrong format?

V:   0.0  44/ 44 ??% ??% ??,?% 0 0 

v4l2: ioctl set mute failed: Invalid argument

v4l2: 60 frames successfully processed, 125 frames dropped.

In uscita... (Uscita)

```

   In rete ho trovato spesso questo problema ed essenzialmente le soluzioni trovate erano quelle di giocare con le impostazioni, cambiare player, premettere la stringa LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so o eliminare l'auto esposizione con guvcview, ma nessuna di queste cose ha funzionato.

   La cosa strana è questa: durante la ricompilazione del kernel (ennesimo tentativo di sistemare la cosa) ho lanciato di nuovo cheese, così tanto per avere qualcosa su cui imprecare e, magia, l'immagine è apparsa perfetta, con una fluidità che non avevo mai visto su un'integrata, addirittura a risoluzioni HD! In pratica la webcam funziona ottimamente, si, ma a sistema carico! Lanciando compilazioni da make -j1 a make -j9 (ho un quadcore con HT) l'immagine via via migliora... mentre mi sarei aspettato il contrario.

   Penso quindi che il problema sia a livello di configurazione del kernel, ma non so dove potrei intervenire: ho provato giocando con le sezioni multimedia, scheduler, cgroup, timers, processore, tutto quello che ho pensato potesse essere influente, ma nulla.

   Spero che qualcuno possa darmi qualche suggerimento, non voglio lanciare la compilazione di openoffice ogni volta che devo usare skype...

Il mio sistema è il seguente:

```

stefano@mother ~ $ emerge --info

Portage 2.2.0_alpha24 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/gnome, gcc-4.4.4, glibc-2.11.2-r3, 2.6.37-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.37-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7_CPU_Q_740_@_1.73GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.1

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 17 Feb 2011 09:15:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p9

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:     2.6.6-r1, 3.1.2-r4

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.1-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1-r1

sys-apps/openrc:     0.7.0

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.4

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.4-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.10

sys-devel/make:      3.81-r2

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.36.1 (sys-kernel/linux-headers)

Repositories: gentoo

Installed sets: 

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA googleearth AdobeFlash-10.1"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=core2 -mtune=generic -mpopcnt -msse4.2 --param l1-cache-size=32 --param l1-cache-line-size=64 --param l2-cache-size=256"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=core2 -mtune=generic -mpopcnt -msse4.2 --param l1-cache-size=32 --param l1-cache-line-size=64 --param l2-cache-size=256 -ftree-vectorize"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--with-bdeps y"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/ ftp://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/"

LANG="it_IT.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--sort-common -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="it"

MAKEOPTS="-j9 -s"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="64bit X a52 aac acpi alsa amd64 audio branding cairo cdr cli context cracklib crypt css cxx dbus dga djvu dri dts dvb dvd dvdr dvi eds emerald encode escreen exif extra fbcon ffmpeg fftw flac fortran gdu gif gimp glibc-omitfp gnome gnome-keyring graphics gstreamer gtk hddtemp humanities iconv inotify jpeg jpeg2k kpathsea lame laptop latex3 lcms libffi libnotify lm_sensors loop-aes lzo mad mikmod mjpeg mmx mmxext mng mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib nautilus ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nspluginwrapper nvidia offensive ogg opengl openmp pam pango pdf perl pmu png ppds pppd pstricks publishers pulseaudio python python3 qt3support quicktime readline rtc samba science sdl sensord smp sse sse2 ssl ssse3 startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd tex4ht theora threads tiff truetype udev unicode unsupported usb v4l v4l2 vdpau video vorbis wmf x264 xcb xetex xorg xpm xulrunner xv xvid xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias cgi" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" DVB_CARDS="usb-wt220u" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="it" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia fbdev nv vesa" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

ed utilizza questo kernel.

   Questo è il notebook:

```

stefano@mother ~ $ /usr/sbin/lspci 

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor DMI (rev 11)

00:03.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev 11)

00:08.0 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Core Processor System Management Registers (rev 11)

00:08.1 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Core Processor Semaphore and Scratchpad Registers (rev 11)

00:08.2 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Core Processor System Control and Status Registers (rev 11)

00:08.3 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Core Processor Miscellaneous Registers (rev 11)

00:10.0 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Core Processor QPI Link (rev 11)

00:10.1 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Core Processor QPI Routing and Protocol Registers (rev 11)

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset HECI Controller (rev 06)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset USB2 Enhanced Host Controller (rev 06)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio (rev 06)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev 06)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 2 (rev 06)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 4 (rev 06)

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 5 (rev 06)

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 6 (rev 06)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset USB2 Enhanced Host Controller (rev 06)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev a6)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 5 Series Chipset LPC Interface Controller (rev 06)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset 6 port SATA AHCI Controller (rev 06)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset SMBus Controller (rev 06)

00:1f.6 Signal processing controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset Thermal Subsystem (rev 06)

02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Device 0df2 (rev a1)

02:00.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation GF108 High Definition Audio Controller (rev a1)

04:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Wireless-N 1000

05:00.0 USB Controller: NEC Corporation uPD720200 USB 3.0 Host Controller (rev 03)

09:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 06)

ff:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor QuickPath Architecture Generic Non-Core Registers (rev 04)

ff:00.1 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor QuickPath Architecture System Address Decoder (rev 04)

ff:02.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor QPI Link 0 (rev 04)

ff:02.1 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor QPI Physical 0 (rev 04)

ff:03.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Memory Controller (rev 04)

ff:03.1 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Memory Controller Target Address Decoder (rev 04)

ff:03.4 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Memory Controller Test Registers (rev 04)

ff:04.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Memory Controller Channel 0 Control Registers (rev 04)

ff:04.1 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Memory Controller Channel 0 Address Registers (rev 04)

ff:04.2 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Memory Controller Channel 0 Rank Registers (rev 04)

ff:04.3 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Memory Controller Channel 0 Thermal Control Registers (rev 04)

ff:05.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Memory Controller Channel 1 Control Registers (rev 04)

ff:05.1 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Memory Controller Channel 1 Address Registers (rev 04)

ff:05.2 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Memory Controller Channel 1 Rank Registers (rev 04)

ff:05.3 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Memory Controller Channel 1 Thermal Control Registers (rev 04)

```

La maledetta usa il bus USB ed è perfettamente funzionante con uvcvideo (a detta del sito del progetto), è nella sesta riga dell'output di lsusb:

```

rtc_cmos                8958  0 

stefano@mother ~ $ /usr/sbin/lsusb 

Bus 003 Device 004: ID 12d1:1001 Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd. E620 USB Modem

Bus 003 Device 002: ID 0f62:1001 Acrox Technologies Co., Ltd Targus Mini Trackball Optical Mouse

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:0020 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0408:2fb1 Quanta Computer, Inc. 

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:0020 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

```

    Spero nel vostro aiuto.

----------

## pierino_89

A me la webcam funziona benissimo, su questo maledetto modello l'unica cosa che non riesco a far andare è il lettore sd card (e il tasto speghi touchpad, ma è secondario).

Nella config che hai postato non trovo uvc, dove l'hai messo?

----------

## AIgor

Ciao,

   guarda, per quanto riguarda il tasto di disattivazione del touchpad posso dirti che non lo avevo neanche provato (è, per me, una funzione abbastanza inutile).

   Mentre cercavo un modo per automatizzare l'unbind del modulo dell'usb3 per la sospensione, ho trovato due soluzioni per il lettore SD, entrambe basate sulla reinizializzazione forzata del lettore:

- si usa il comando

```
echo 1 > /sys/bus/pci/rescan
```

- si aggiunge la stringa

```
GRB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="pciehp.pciehp_force=1"
```

al grub.conf

   Ora, io non uso molto il lettore SD, non ho neanche una scheda con cui fare una prova, vedi un pò se funziona...

   Tornando a bomba: nel kernel config puoi vedere che UVC è configurato come modulo nella riga 1426. Quindi mi dici che a te la webcam funziona bene? Hai utilizzato genkernel? Puoi postare il tuo config così faccio un diff?

   Una curiosità, il tuo nb ha un corei7 (e quindi usa la scheda nvidia) oppure ha un i5 o un i3 (che usano l'integrata)?

----------

## pierino_89

 *AIgor wrote:*   

> Ciao,
> 
> guarda, per quanto riguarda il tasto di disattivazione del touchpad posso dirti che non lo avevo neanche provato (è, per me, una funzione abbastanza inutile).
> 
> 

 

Ma nemmeno io mi sono impegnato molto, solo che è così largo che quando uso WASD ci passo sopra per forza e ogni tanto dà fastidio.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Mentre cercavo un modo per automatizzare l'unbind del modulo dell'usb3 per la sospensione, ho trovato due soluzioni per il lettore SD, entrambe basate sulla reinizializzazione forzata del lettore:
> 
> - si usa il comando
> ...

 

Ecco, mi mancava il comandino   :Very Happy:  il parametro al kernel l'avevo passato ma da solo non faceva un bel niente.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>    Tornando a bomba: nel kernel config puoi vedere che UVC è configurato come modulo nella riga 1426. Quindi mi dici che a te la webcam funziona bene? Hai utilizzato genkernel? Puoi postare il tuo config così faccio un diff?
> 
> 

 

Ack, cercavo "UVC"... Comunque il kernel io l'ho sempre fatto a manina, senza genkernel ed ammennicoli vari. Ti allego la config. http://pastebin.com/JvVP5FF9

 *Quote:*   

> Una curiosità, il tuo nb ha un corei7 (e quindi usa la scheda nvidia) oppure ha un i5 o un i3 (che usano l'integrata)?

 

i7 740, nvidia puro.

----------

## AIgor

Ciao,

dunque ho risolto, è stato un pò macchinoso visto che il tuo config mi ha dato problemi già in fase di make oldconfig, quindi ho lavorato sul diff. Effettivamente il problema era la configurazione del kernel.

In particolare, non avevo mai provato ad attivare l'opzione CONFIG_NO_HZ (o Tickless System - Dynamic Ticks) sotto Processor Type and Features. Diamine, non l'ho mai attivata in tutti i miei precedenti PC, in quanto quando uscì la possibilita di configurazione tickless (anta anni fa), sembrava utile solo ai sistemi embedded (era riportato anche nell'help).

Qualcuno sa dirmi a cosa serve effettivamente?

 *pierino_89 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ecco, mi mancava il comandino   il parametro al kernel l'avevo passato ma da solo non faceva un bel niente.
> 
> 

 

Quindi quelli che ti ho indicato non sono metodi alternativi, ma vanno usati contemporaneamente? buono a sapersi.

 *pierino_89 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> i7 740, nvidia puro.

 

Per fortuna in fase di acquisto ho voluto fare lo sborone ed ho preso il nb con l'i7. Inizialmente volevo prenderlo con l'i5, non sapendo che la tecnologia optimus non funziona sotto linux. Mi immagino le maledizioni che avrei mandato a nvidia dopo aver letto nel loro forum che non hanno la minima intenzione di sviluppare il driver per linux. Tra l'altro, con l'uscita dei nuovi Sandy Bridge (risolto il problema del chipset), credo che non sarà più possibile avere un notebook con una nvidia funzionante sotto linux, almeno nel prossimo futuro. Forse dovrei ringraziare il mio vecchio HP che ha deciso di evolversi in fermaporte al momento giusto.

----------

## pierino_89

 *AIgor wrote:*   

> Ciao,
> 
> dunque ho risolto, è stato un pò macchinoso visto che il tuo config mi ha dato problemi già in fase di make oldconfig, quindi ho lavorato sul diff.
> 
> 

 

Uh, probabilmente tu sei su una versione più vecchia. Io ora sono al 37-r1, tu?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> In particolare, non avevo mai provato ad attivare l'opzione CONFIG_NO_HZ (o Tickless System - Dynamic Ticks) sotto Processor Type and Features. Diamine, non l'ho mai attivata in tutti i miei precedenti PC, in quanto quando uscì la possibilita di configurazione tickless (anta anni fa), sembrava utile solo ai sistemi embedded (era riportato anche nell'help).
> 
> Qualcuno sa dirmi a cosa serve effettivamente?
> ...

 

Risparmio energetico. Se non ricordo balle, con il tickless system il processore invece di risvegliarsi con una frequenza di X hz come configurato, si sveglia solo quando c'è qualcosa da fare.

 *pierino_89 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Quindi quelli che ti ho indicato non sono metodi alternativi, ma vanno usati contemporaneamente? buono a sapersi.
> 
> 

 

Non lo so, può essere che ho sbagliato qualcosa nel kernel al riguardo, però se non do quel comando dopo aver infilato la card non vede un bel niente.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  *pierino_89 wrote:*   
> 
> i7 740, nvidia puro. 
> ...

 

Davvero, pure io non ne sapevo niente! Ci è andata davvero di lusso!

P.S: ci hai fatto caso che se chiudi lo schermo, lo schermo NON SI SPEGNE?

----------

## AIgor

 *pierino_89 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Uh, probabilmente tu sei su una versione più vecchia. Io ora sono al 37-r1, tu?
> 
> 

 

Anch'io sono al 37-r1, non so che dirti, mi dava warning di incompatibilità del tipo "questo modulo è attivato ma ha bisogno anche di quest'altro" e così via...

 *pierino_89 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Risparmio energetico. Se non ricordo balle, con il tickless system il processore invece di risvegliarsi con una frequenza di X hz come configurato, si sveglia solo quando c'è qualcosa da fare.
> 
> 

 

In effetti questo potrebbe spiegare perché la webcam funzionava solo a sistema carico.

 *pierino_89 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> P.S: ci hai fatto caso che se chiudi lo schermo, lo schermo NON SI SPEGNE?

 

Mah, io ho configurato le impostazioni energetiche in modo che, alla chiusura del lid, il nb vada in sospensione ed effettivamente ci va, spegnendo anche il monitor. Tu hai sistemato l'unbind dei driver USB3?

----------

## pierino_89

 *AIgor wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Anch'io sono al 37-r1, non so che dirti, mi dava warning di incompatibilità del tipo "questo modulo è attivato ma ha bisogno anche di quest'altro" e così via...
> 
> 

 

Uhm, controllerò.

 *Quote:*   

> P.S: ci hai fatto caso che se chiudi lo schermo, lo schermo NON SI SPEGNE?

 

Mah, io ho configurato le impostazioni energetiche in modo che, alla chiusura del lid, il nb vada in sospensione ed effettivamente ci va, spegnendo anche il monitor. Tu hai sistemato l'unbind dei driver USB3?[/quote]

No, non intendo quello, il suspend funziona perfettamente. Io invece ho impostato che se c'è AC Power abbassando il lid deve bloccare lo schermo e non sospendere. Ma, stranamente, non c'è alcun hw che si occupi di togliere la retroilluminazione: di notte vedo la luce che esce dai lati. Ho dovuto fare una regola di acpid per forzare il dpms alla chiusura.

----------

## AIgor

Ah, ok, non avevo capito. Beh, ho impostato lo spegnimento del monitor e mi pare che funzioni (ho provato anche a luce spenta). La retroilluminazione si attiva, mantenendo lo schermo nero, solo se sollevo il lid di un paio di cm. Da quello che posso vedere al volo, la differenza nelle nostre impostazioni nella sezione ACPI è che io ho configurato le opzioni in maniera statica, tu come modulo. Hai controllato se questi sono caricati?

----------

## pierino_89

Si, chiaro, più che altro era una lamentela riguardo a cosa gli costava mettere uno switch off hardware dello schermo (che tanto a cosa serve avere la retroilluminazione attiva a schermo chiuso?) invece che farlo gestire via software.

----------

## AIgor

Risparmio, ormai si attaccano a tutto. Mi fa pensare agli interruttori per disattivare l'airbag alle auto, prima li avevano tutte, ora solo alcune come optional a pagamento. Comunque non ricordo di aver mai visto uno switch off hardware del monitor su un notebook, vero é che ho sempre avuto modelli abbastanza economici.

----------

## zeroot

Ciao,

ho il tuo stesso problema con la webcam (o quasi).

Possiedo anche io l'xps 15 ma con l'i5.

Io vedo tutto verde, penso anche il mio sia un problema di kernel, ma non riesco a capire cosa mi manchi.

A volte riesco a visualizzare l'immagine ma 1 volta su 1 milione circa.

Ti linko la mia configurazione. Spero possa aiutarmi, grazie.

attualmente sto usando il 2.6.38-r5.

http://paste.pocoo.org/raw/395056/

L'output di mplayer:

http://paste.pocoo.org/raw/395059/

----------

## AIgor

Ciao,

ho dato un'occhiata al tuo kernel, ma non so dirti molto: sembra una configurazione molto generica (hai usato genkernel?) con attivate molte cose che io non avrei toccato e con molte opzioni disattivate che per me sono invece importanti. Questo, unito alla mia niubbaggine, fa si che non possa darti, di primo acchito, suggerimenti utili. Inoltre, dall'output di mplayer, il problema potrebbe risiedere nella configurazione generale del sistema. Puoi postare l'output di emerge --info?

Tieni infine presente che il tuo xps è essenzialmente diverso dal mio per quanto riguarda la parte grafica ( il tuo usa la scheda integrata), a meno di utilizzare cose del genere.

Comunque, se ci vuoi dare un'occhiata, e tenendo conto delle dovute differenze HW,  questa è la configurazione del mio kernel 2.6.38-gentoo-r5.

----------

## zeroot

Ecco, ora sono in ufficio, ho acceso il notebook e funziona.

Sono sicuro che quando tornero' a casa non funzionera' piu'.

In realta' poiche' avevo rimosso parecchia roba inutile,

ho ranzato via il .config e ho provato a rigenerarlo pensando che con il .config pulito

sarebbe andata di nuovo.

No, non uso genkernel comunque.

Comunque mi farebbe piacere se potessi suggerirmi qualche direttiva da abilitare/disabilitare 

dato che ne hai visto molte.

Ecco il mio emerge --info.

http://paste.pocoo.org/raw/395362/

----------

## zeroot

Ho trovato la causa del problema.

Se quando l'applicazione cerca di accedere al dispositivo, il computer non e' in posizione perfettamente dritta,

la connessione al dispositivo va in timeout. 

Infatti riposizionando il computer diritto, appare immediatamente l'immagine.

A casa solitamente uso il computer a letto, per cui non me ne ero mai accorto.

Pero' dato che in ufficio tutte le volte che accedevo al dispositivo ottenevo risultati positivi,

ho semplicemente considerato quali parametri cambiavano dall'ufficio a casa ed ecco che ho trovato la causa.

A questo punto sarebbe simpatico capire come mai questo accade.

Idee?  :Smile: 

----------

